
Atari 2600 Homebrew Made in 30 Days – Development Log - kgwxd
https://www.mickmuze.com/notebook/the-atari-video-computer-system-2600/
======
kgwxd
There's no index, Next/Previous Post links at the bottom of each page.

The game debuted on ZeroPage Homebrew yesterday. The developer was in the
chat:
[https://youtu.be/zbmIs_P2Za0?t=9043&vq=hd1080](https://youtu.be/zbmIs_P2Za0?t=9043&vq=hd1080)

The speed at which this was done, and the quality of the game are awe
inspiring. The 2600 is a... unique system to develop for, and this was his
first time.

